# donkeys and parasites...can i use cattle wormer - ivomec pour on



## spish (Feb 11, 2011)

just wondering if this is safe to use on donkeys and if not what is the best to use to deworm and demite/louse donkeys?


----------



## Mo's palominos (Feb 11, 2011)

We just use horse wormer on our donkey. I've not had to de-lice her yet, but I would probably just sprinkle her and her bedding with some sevin dust. That's what we do for the horses. As far as cattle wormer or pour on being safe for donkeys, I dunno


----------



## PattySh (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't use a pour on, did that years ago on horses and scalded the hair off! Use a lice powder with horses listed on it (anything for horse is sfe for donkeys). Permithrin is the ingredient I believe in the powder. We used it on rescue horses  that we adopted that had lice. Do it at least twice a couple weeks apart.


----------



## Electric (Feb 12, 2011)

I use Ivomectine on my horses all the time, but half the dose. Do not , and I repeat ,* DO NOT *use the full cattle dose on her. That will burn her skin and cause irritation.


----------



## vealecreek (Feb 13, 2011)

Just use the horse dewormers and rotate them.  They are really easy to give the med to.  Most of mine act like its candy.  Here's the schedule I use:

January - Strongid
March - Ivermectin
May - Panacur
July - double dose Strongid
September - Ivermectin
November - after the first frost - double dose 5 day Panacur


----------



## goodhors (Feb 20, 2011)

No pour-on wormers, horse skin is much thinner than cattle skin!  You burn them fast!!  I asked about it after doing our new cattle last year, worming was so EASY!

The person I know who tried pour-on for her horse, lost the use of horse for 3 months of summer while his back was scalded and bald during that time.  Also had a lot of soreness to go with the other stuff.

Use a louse powder for the equines.  Remove any bird nests above areas where they equines hang out.  Birds often carry lice and it shakes down from nests of barn swallows if they nest above.  We have dealt with that problem over the years.  

You do have to work the powder down deep to reach skin on mules and donkey's.  Hair is very dense in their winter coats.  Don't forget roots of mane and tail.


----------



## sterlng&sierra (Mar 9, 2011)

Louse powder for horse can be used on donkeys. No pour-on, as mentioned by several other posters. Use the horse worming schedule reccommened for your area by your vet.


----------

